# Animal Bridges Around the World



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

http://twistedsifter.com/2012/07/animal ... the-world/

We could use some of these in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting, thanks for posting.


----------

